
Can dogs help us overcome hiring bias? - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20190211-can-dogs-help-us-avoid-hiring-bias
======
ordu
_> Randomness may help reduce bias, Todorov says, but you can’t avoid the
signals you interpret unconsciously._

Randomness can eliminate bias completely. All you need is to make sure that
every pair (candidate, recruiter) has it own random image for candidate. Each
candidate should look different for different recruiters. Then, maybe, it
would become a victim of unconcsious bias when communicating with recruiter A,
but not with recruiter B. And every candidate would have equal chances for
positive and negative biases.

The task of making an each individual case to be fair and the task of
eliminating biases are different tasks.

